# New Years Day Food



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyone eating traditional New years food today? We got the Black-eyed peas cookin' right now, It's a southern thing to eat for good luck.Also,I now that pork and sauerkraut is another.

I'm a northern boy and we always ate pork and sauerkraut.My wife, is born and raised in Nashville,Tn. and said that her grandma would always put a dime in the black-eyed peas and who-ever got it was going to have good luck for the year...I told her , lucky nobody choked to death or broke a tooth.:r 

Hope everyone has a good new year!!!!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

:r .......yeah really................LOL..

No traditional food or anyhting here


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

lots of aspirin. 

Will be eating some ham and a slice of chicken pie tonight.


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

I go to my buddies house he is mexicanand he has home made tamales and manudo(tripe soup).Its an every year tradition.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

we eat turnip greens, black-eyed peas (without the dimes) and smoked hog jowls (which is just like thick bacon). this is my wife's family tradition and not mine but a lot of people eat this around here.

scottie


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

We are having mixed bean soup. Just finishing the soak on the beans. It may be good luck for the new year but its bad luck for the fiancee tonight. LOL

jOEL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just cam back from Mom ad Dads and had a big Turkey Dinner.

Rice,corn,stuffing, gravy, broccoli and cheeze sauce and nice fresh bread. 

Stuffed Artichokes and Tiramisu for dessert.

What a way to bring in 2007 !!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Corned Beef, cabbage, and potatoes here with Banana Cream pie for desert - yummo!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Prime Rib, Deep Fried Shrimp, Meatballs w/ kraut, sausage and cheese.... ooo man, lotsa good food.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

HSS made me pasta with chicken and turkey sausage gravy...A good start indeed. :dr


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I remember my mom stinking up the kitchen cooking cabbage on New Years day. Thank goodness I have my own family now and can do away with that foolishness...nothing but junk food on NY day in this house!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

My New Years Day meal was of the southern variety, as always, with my traditional meal of black eye peas seasoned with a ham hock, collard greens, corn bread, and rather than fried chicken...we had roasted chicken.

As the old saying goes around here, "if you eat poor on New Years Day, you'll be rich with good fortune the rest of the year!"

Not quite sure if I'LL be rich with good fortune the rest of the year...but, my Septic Tank Cleaner probably will!!!


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Black eyed peas and hog jowls!

Actually, not this year but this is my typical New Years day lunch.


----------

